# Why are social media platforms so horrible?



## KilluaZoldyck (Oct 24, 2022)

This post might seem hypocritical but compared to Twitter or Reddit, this site (and smaller forums in general) don't generate half the toxicity that the larger ones do. Something about Reddit just feels off to me? Twitter is terrible also but I feel like with Reddit, it pretends to be "better" when it's actually worse in some cases.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2022)

Maybe it seems that way because you don't have friends?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Oct 24, 2022)

Anonymity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 24, 2022)

have you been to the cafe

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2022)

because they are designed to promote vitriol/hatred. there's papers on it that are not from leftard paid scientists.
even this one is same spec, but there's some honor here because there's numbers attached to things and they might be able to go down. or at least there was honor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 25, 2022)

Azure Ihrat said:


> have you been to the cafe


I study politics there, for example I learned that people want happiness and the only way a government can truly provide it is through forcing it with laws, regulations and brute force.

Or something like that, idk people make little sense when mass talking at the same time about the same things using different terms.



aiyanah said:


> even this one is same spec, but there's some honor here because there's numbers attached to things and they might be able to go down. or at least there was honor.


More like fear of losing prestige  

Much like a small town/village type of "honour system".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2022)

Social Media wouldn't be that horrible if there was no reply option there. Replies instigate hate and idiocy. I mean yeah, people also post happy things and receive supportive comments, but the amount of idiocy among those is high - rushed typing, spelling mistakes, emotes flooding, weird comparisons, etc. If nobody replied to anybody there would be less arguing online and more discussions of the weirdos you read offline.
And the false idea of positive reinforcement through it. This is such a popular thing to say, but it is some insane kind of bullshit. One person doesn't have to need approval of thousands. This is mental. Like, people lose the ability to differentiate between friend and foe, family and strangers. Not all opinions matter. Validation through social media shouldn't be viewed as a positive thing.

All those awesome stories of raising funds and stuff through media - this is fine. However, with these stories we are like validating the existence of the "dark side" of it. Internet started too strong and lacked control, and now it is too complicated to herd all the snowflakes together without creating some media drama and buffing one of the social media providers who would side with "muh free speesh" crowd. Hate speech and free speech ain't the same, you know. People get agitated when someone is being rude and loud on the buss, but they get even more agitated when rude and loud is getting their "shut up" online. Differentiating between real and online created this. It's all real, it's all life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 25, 2022)

Catamount said:


> Social Media wouldn't be that horrible if there was no reply option there. Replies instigate hate and idiocy. I mean yeah, people also post happy things and receive supportive comments, but the amount of idiocy among those is high - rushed typing, spelling mistakes, emotes flooding, weird comparisons, etc. If nobody replied to anybody there would be less arguing online and more discussions of the weirdos you read offline.
> And the false idea of positive reinforcement through it. This is such a popular thing to say, but it is some insane kind of bullshit. One person doesn't have to need approval of thousands. This is mental. Like, people lose the ability to differentiate between friend and foe, family and strangers. Not all opinions matter. Validation through social media shouldn't be viewed as a positive thing.
> 
> All those awesome stories of raising funds and stuff through media - this is fine. However, with these stories we are like validating the existence of the "dark side" of it. Internet started too strong and lacked control, and now it is too complicated to herd all the snowflakes together without creating some media drama and buffing one of the social media providers who would side with "muh free speesh" crowd. Hate speech and free speech ain't the same, you know. People get agitated when someone is being rude and loud on the buss, but they get even more agitated when rude and loud is getting their "shut up" online. Differentiating between real and online created this. It's all real, it's all life.


Sounds awfully like a hive mind minus the mind part.

Joke aside though yeah, it's a group mentality taken to a global scale and stripped of actual and immediate accountability. It's even worse for the newer gens because they were born into a world deeply integrated with the internet so its an integral part of their early social lives. For people born before the rise of the net it's more of a career/job liability than actual emotional and social grip.

Then again seeing how modern society is still heading towards globalisation at a steady pace while ironically individuals are left feeling even more cut from any social interactions outside faceless and often shallow online experiences I don't think things can stay as they are now for very long, and I also don't think they'll change for the better at least not immediately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2022)

I'm sure we had similar thoughts when TV/radio was mainstream.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2022)

If you post a shit quality selfie next to filled with mistakes "deep thought" it is not shallow anymore. It is PERSONAL. You are SHARING WITH THE WORLD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Oct 25, 2022)

Because they are specifically designed to get you talking for as long as possible, and they know that exposing you to people that you really feel the need to correct, insult tor argue with is going to do that.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 25, 2022)

Catamount said:


> If you post a shit quality selfie next to filled with mistakes "deep thought" it is not shallow anymore. It is PERSONAL. You are SHARING WITH THE WORLD.



_"Life is nothing but maximum payne."_

- Max Payne, Max Payne​

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2022)

we should create anti-social media platforms to compensate!
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## simyunie (Oct 25, 2022)

KilluaZoldyck said:


> this site (and smaller forums in general) don't generate half the toxicity that the larger ones do.


Half of the answer is already in this sentence. The bigger a community gets, the more bad eggs it has. People just have varying opinions, ways of communicating, senses of humor, responses to ideas different from theirs, etc., all of which can cause friction one way or another. Everyone just has something to say, I mean, forums like this are no exception. 

I think for sites like Twitter or Reddit though, it's mostly big heterogenous community + anonymity + ease of starting over + spillover of various content even about topics we don't even care much about (algorithm). There's so much to consume, so many opinions you can form, so many things that practically beg for your input even though it doesn't necessarily need it. 

There's also people who use these kinds of social media platforms as a way to validate their own toxicity and end up empowering other people with rotten values along the way.


KilluaZoldyck said:


> Twitter is terrible also but I feel like with Reddit, it pretends to be "better" when it's actually worse in some cases.


Really just goes down to how we _consciously _filter the content we consume because algorithm-driven websites like Reddit, Twitter, etc. don't care about our mental wellbeing. All they care about is engagement, even if it's the unhealthy kind.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Oct 25, 2022)

I had 11 reddit account and the shit i uses to do was insane


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm sure we had similar thoughts when TV/radio was mainstream.


people at least had to go out to talk about the shows or news pieces they saw on tv or heard on radio.
i can fetch you an exclusive news piece from japan, bring it here, note your reaction and not have even opened the door of my room or gotten off my seat.
it's just pixels on a screen now. very impersonal. so now people are given worst assumption as a standard for any stories that make it to the internet.


----------



## Capa13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Censorship and political bias ruined/continues to ruin social media. You got these companies being run by SJW’s who cry over everything and chose to act like toddlers instead of advocating for accepting a difference in opinion.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Aduro (Oct 25, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> Censorship and political bias ruined/continues to ruin social media. You got these companies being run by SJW’s who cry over everything and chose to act like toddlers instead of advocating for accepting a difference in opinion.


Also because people who say shit like this every day are overexposed to other people who say shit like this every day so they are increasingly confident that it is interesting or correct.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2022)

Just late stage capitalism bud.


aiyanah said:


> people at least had to go out to talk about the shows or news pieces they saw on tv or heard on radio.
> i can fetch you an exclusive news piece from japan, bring it here, note your reaction and not have even opened the door of my room or gotten off my seat.
> it's just pixels on a screen now. very impersonal. so now people are given worst assumption as a standard for any stories that make it to the internet.


The worst is coming across articles that clearly have little to no effort put into them. Churned out ten per day just for clicks and ad revenue.


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> Censorship and political bias ruined/continues to ruin social media. You got these companies being run by SJW’s who cry over everything and chose to act like toddlers instead of advocating for accepting a difference in opinion.


Social media is run by private companies. People who hate their freedom to act like toddlers or whatever also advocate for their ability to do so. 

In other words, people who think social media is biased, or is suppressing free speech are the very people who enable this behavior.


----------



## Capa13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Jim said:


> Social media is run by private companies. People who hate their freedom to act like toddlers or whatever also advocate for their ability to do so.
> 
> In other words, people who think social media is biased, or is suppressing free speech are the very people who enable this behavior.


I’m not saying they shouldn’t be able to run their company the way they want to?!??? They have all the right to ban, and censor whoever the fuck they want. I’m just saying, that is the problem with social media?

I’ll say it again, THEY CAN DO WHATEVER THEY WANT WOTH THEIR COMPANY. That being said, running it this way is the reason social media is such a laughable disgrace.


----------



## Capa13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Also because people who say shit like this every day are overexposed to other people who say shit like this every day so they are increasingly confident that it is interesting or correct.


I mean what other people say have no impact on my view regarding this whatsoever. It’s just blatantly obvious? I’ve been banned on Twitter twice for literally no reason other than for supporting Israel against Palestine. Like I literally tweeted out “Israel has the right to bomb another country if that same country is attempting to bomb them” and I got banned. I’d love to know what would happen if I had typed all the anti-Semitic left wing garbage that was actually trending that very day instead? Oh right. Nothing.

Bow that being said, Twitter has all the right to ban me for whatever reason they want to. I actually advocate for their right to censor whoever they want, but that doesn’t mean it’s for the “greater good of Twitter”? Just because it’s detrimental to social media as a whole and makes them look like a cesspool of SJW’s doesn’t mean they don’t have the right to run their company that way.


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> I’m not saying they shouldn’t be able to run their company the way they want to?!??? They have all the right to ban, and censor whoever the fuck they want. I’m just saying, that is the problem with social media?
> 
> I’ll say it again, THEY CAN DO WHATEVER THEY WANT WOTH THEIR COMPANY. That being said, running it this way is the reason social media is such a laughable disgrace.


well, if getting richer and richer is a disgrace.....

I think things are working as planned i guess?


----------



## Capa13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Jim said:


> well, if getting richer and richer is a disgrace.....
> 
> I think things are working as planned i guess?


Ahh yes… Soooooo apparently completely shunning and censoring an entire 50% of the country is a “good business plan” because it’s making money?

Tell me this… If they were allowing for the ENTIRE POLTICAL SPECTRUM to engage in conversation and express their opinions do you think they would be EVEN RICHER?

Either you’re not very smart, or you’re a liberal who is doing everything they can to pretend like Twitter isn’t clearly a biased far left social media platform?

Like I’ll be the first one to tell you, any social media platform that favours an entire 50% of the population and shuns the other is quite frankly stupid no matter which side they favor either left or right. It doesn’t matter. You are losing the potential business of 50% of the country simply because you don’t like what they are saying.

Now enforce that all you want, that’s your right as a company, but just because you are making money doesn’t mean you are making the most logical and overall best business choice.


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> Tell me this… If they were allowing for the ENTIRE POLTICAL SPECTRUM to engage in conversation and express their opinions do you think they would be EVEN RICHER?


No because if everyone had the freedom to say what they want, they'd drive each other away from the platform. Take parlor and truth social which is supposedly accepting of everyone's views. They aren't very successful in comparison to mainstream social media, and some of the top complaints are extremist views being allowed to proliferate.

Considering the billions they're making, their process seems to be working.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 25, 2022)

KilluaZoldyck said:


> This post might seem hypocritical but compared to Twitter or Reddit,* this site* (and smaller forums in general) *don't generate half the toxicity* that the larger ones do. Something about Reddit just feels off to me? Twitter is terrible also but I feel like with Reddit, it pretends to be "better" when it's actually worse in some cases.


----------



## Capa13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Jim said:


> No because if everyone had the freedom to say what they want, they'd drive each other away from the platform. Take parlor and truth social which is supposedly accepting of everyone's views. They aren't very successful in comparison to mainstream social media, and some of the top complaints are extremist views being allowed to proliferate.
> 
> Considering the billions they're making, their process seems to be working.


Parlour and Truth social haven’t been around for decades….. A company with an established base of users who have been using the platform for YEARS isn’t going to leave just because “wah wah people can say what they want now wah wah”. That’s historically not how business works.

They are making billions and they could be making MANY MORE BILLIONS but they choose not to because they can’t handle right wing individuals expressing their opinions…

TikTok is the most successful social media platform right now and although they do censor a bunch of shit, they don’t censor NEARLY as much as Twitter and look at them. There’s a reason why you see a lot more right wing opinions on TikTok and not on Twitter, because Twitter is a cesspool of far left elites who bitch and whine with their blue check marks all day about useless BS while the people with opposing views are instantly banned for disagreeing and stating a different opinion. You n TikTok as long as your aren’t openly threatening somebody, advocating for murder or criminal activity of some sort, etc, you can make clips/videos without having to worry about being banned.


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> Parlour and Truth social haven’t been around for decades….. A company with an established base of users who have been using the platform for YEARS isn’t going to leave just because “wah wah people can say what they want now wah wah”. That’s historically not how business works.
> 
> They are making billions and they could be making MANY MORE BILLIONS but they choose not to because they can’t handle right wing individuals expressing their opinions…
> 
> TikTok is the most successful social media platform right now and although they do censor a bunch of shit, they don’t censor NEARLY as much as Twitter and look at them. There’s a reason why you see a lot more right wing opinions on TikTok and not on Twitter, because Twitter is a cesspool of far left elites who bitch and whine with their blue check marks all day about useless BS while the people with opposing views are instantly banned for disagreeing and stating a different opinion. You n TikTok as long as your aren’t openly threatening somebody, advocating for murder or criminal activity of some sort, etc, you can make clips/videos without having to worry about being banned.


If Twitter didn't censor, they wouldn't get as revenue nor would they get similar amounts of usage. Twitter also is extremely niche and would get extremely boring for people if they didn't cater to people as much as they do.

TikTok does censor a metric ton, but it's China based so you probably wouldn't notice what is being censored and why. It's probably even more censored than any other social media platform. TikTok also isn't also a microblogging website like Twitter, it'd be more appropriate to compare it to YouTube. 

You yourself sortv of made a point. Parler and truth aren't growing nearly as much as TikTok, did you ask why? Part of it is because they don't engage in the heavy censorship that TikTok does.


----------



## pfft (Oct 25, 2022)

KilluaZoldyck said:


> This post might seem hypocritical but compared to Twitter or Reddit, this site (and smaller forums in general) don't generate half the toxicity that the larger ones do. Something about Reddit just feels off to me? Twitter is terrible also but I feel like with Reddit, it pretends to be "better" when it's actually worse in some cases.


Uh nf is a legit cesspool.
This place has its fair share of really bad garbage poisoning.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 26, 2022)

pfft said:


> Uh nf is a legit cesspool.
> This place has its fair share of really bad garbage poisoning.


I agree, I've messaged the mods and admins plenty of times to finally perm ban Jim because his happy-go-look-at-me-I'm-normal-and-funny is quite honestly not only disgusting and disruptive but also deeply unsettling and sinister... There is no way someone around my age can be so easy going and positive, I refuse to believe people cannot whine and endlessly snap at others when they feel someone is doing slightly better, or even worse be made to believe they actively choose not to bitch and moan... No something is very wrong with Jim and I can feel it, I just know it... There is no way any of this is normal or can be wrapped or twisted into being accepted as any normal modern day behaviour. Just ban him and be done with it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2022)

Even in its best years NF couldn't compare to how fast anyone can get virtually crowned or drowned in mud on social media   Neg rep being available back then was a huge deal for just spitting and moving on instead of leaving a public nagging comment and sharing with court of followers to also leave a comment and share themselves.
Besides, social media have no common interest to unite people around to begin with. There is no common ground and a thought that you both here for a reason in a back of your mind when you get into an argument with a stranger on social media. Elaborate forums like NF have more options to form friendly circles that get interconnected through some of their members and thus there are more options to find uniting points, shared opinions, or even "cease fire" due to common friend. Social media lacks this.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 26, 2022)

Catamount said:


> Even in its best years NF couldn't compare to how fast anyone can get virtually crowned or drowned in mud on social media   Neg rep being available back then was a huge deal for just spitting and moving on instead of leaving a public nagging comment and sharing with court of followers to also leave a comment and share themselves.
> Besides, social media have no common interest to unite people around to begin with. There is no common ground and a thought that you both here for a reason in a back of your mind when you get into an argument with a stranger on social media. Elaborate forums like NF have more options to form friendly circles that get interconnected through some of their members and thus there are more options to find uniting points, shared opinions, or even "cease fire" due to common friend. Social media lacks this.


I genuinely miss the times I got negged for posting bugs and parasites. Silly forumers from a decade ago couldn't stomach a single parasitic worm but are now knee deep in the most disturbing topics, opinions and arguments like they're picking sweet candy at the store while mom is smooching with the big muscle man back in the storage room.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 26, 2022)

When sites like this were made, the internet was much more exploratory and freeform. People with accounts like ours were motivated to seek new knowledge from fellow openminded individuals. 

As someone previously mentioned, the modern climate is simply instigated. As the internet becomes understood and controlled, the average user is not someone open to new thought, indeed they may be more afraid. Each platform has increased motivation towards creating an echo chamber for their target audience, and precious space must be saved for the most vocal of debates. Answers are hard to come by, so let the content be the question. 

I vouch for the fact that people were of course, still toxic 15 years ago, but it was an entirely different vein of vitriol. In the spirit of adventure, people spoke more freely, but I don't think that energy has broken into public consciousness.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 27, 2022)

Real life is more horible tho.
With all disaster around us, and eventual demise of human (modern way of life) due to climate change


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 27, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> I agree, I've messaged the mods and admins plenty of times to finally perm ban Jim because his happy-go-look-at-me-I'm-normal-and-funny is quite honestly not only disgusting and disruptive but also deeply unsettling and sinister... There is no way someone around my age can be so easy going and positive, I refuse to believe people cannot whine and endlessly snap at others when they feel someone is doing slightly better, or even worse be made to believe they actively choose not to bitch and moan... No something is very wrong with Jim and I can feel it, I just know it... There is no way any of this is normal or can be wrapped or twisted into being accepted as any normal modern day behaviour. Just ban him and be done with it.


Jim is normal
J/k

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Bouki (Oct 27, 2022)

Half of twitter users are bots thats why

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2022)

The people you follow and are friends with are a big part of it, but in the case of some of them now especially Twitter and Instagram have algorithms that have learned to point people toward content that makes them mad because they are more likely to engage with it. I follow a lot of shit I like on Twitter: Persona, writing topics, some other games and TV shows and things. The number of times I have come across anyone saying something noncontroversial about these things is really rare.

Instead I get suggested things where someone is dumping on Persona 5 or bitching about the PS5's games all being the same. And if I search those topics by hand I get different stuff _*when I make it look for the most recent things said and not what it wants.* _

And these things learn really well Twitter has learned that it takes me a lot of self control to see someone saying Mario Sunshine is their favorite Mario game without me pouncing on them. And Instagram isn't as bad, but it's thing is showing you whatever you look at most. My search/for you page on Instagram is like 45% girls with big asses and the other 55% is cute animals doing weird stuff, mostly raccoons and puppies. It just knows what I look at.

The other issue is that, especially in the cases of Instagram and Facebook they had decided that the things people came to those sites for aren't enough. Instagram when it first got on Android phones (because it wasn't there at first) was very much about photos, creative use of the filters, and just kind of vibes. People trying to be artsy, people sharing pictures of food or a coastline or cityscape or whatever. Instagram has decided now that even though many people don't like them and they would like an option to turn them off that they're going to push videos on people as hard as they can. If you post pictures you're not going to get as much engagement. If you want to view only pictures there's no way to sort and because your friends and the people you follow want someone to see their stuff they're going to post videos or those little stories posts that last a day and you're going to have to see them. I use Instagram for photography (it's a different account than my normal one) and since like 2016 I've seen a drop in viewership of my photos. But if I post a video game clip it will show that to people right away.

Facebook wants to be a video player too, but it's on Nightmare Mode. You know those videos where a person is doing something or some blonde lady is spreading peanut butter and hotdogs all over her fancy marble countertop and you're like a minute or two and then six minutes go by and you check the timeline at the bottom of the video and it's 21 minutes? Facebook basically encourages those and the people are making millions off of them. A lot of them have more views that a big YouTube video too.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 27, 2022)

KilluaZoldyck said:


> This post might seem hypocritical but compared to Twitter or Reddit, this site (and smaller forums in general) don't generate half the toxicity that the larger ones do. Something about Reddit just feels off to me? Twitter is terrible also but I feel like with Reddit, it pretends to be "better" when it's actually worse in some cases.


Because all the toxic retards here got idea that watching anime is shameful and sarted to hang around in cafe talking shit about rest of the NF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2022)

KilluaZoldyck said:


> This post might seem hypocritical but compared to Twitter or Reddit, this site (and smaller forums in general) don't generate half the toxicity that the larger ones do. Something about Reddit just feels off to me? Twitter is terrible also but I feel like with Reddit, it pretends to be "better" when it's actually worse in some cases.


Believe it or not Reddit is better than it used to be. Other than the bigotry it used to be a legit hive mind. If you brought up certain shit in main subreddits you were bound to get upvotes and the site just had the things it liked and the things it hated. If you've never heard someone say  in public or seen the old posts of Redditors referring to each other as gentle-sirs and shit you missed out on the peak cringe.


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Twitter has learned that it takes me a lot of self control to see someone saying Mario Sunshine is their favorite Mario game without me pouncing on them


What's wrong with mario sunshine?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2022)

J★J♥ said:


> Because all the toxic retards here got idea that watching anime is shameful and sarted to hang around in cafe talking shit about rest of the NF


It is shameful though.

Most modern anime is a disgrace and a slap to the face of the old-school highly detailed and hand crafted classics.

Today's anime "classics" are nothing but factory produced clones that reuse and abuse the same tropes and themes for the past decade or so with little to no innovations or even deviations to the formula.

Anime has boiled down to a style rather than a category.

The thing is... same goes for western animation and comics.

Anime is as bad and stagnant at the moment as most of the entertainment industry, exceptional exceptions () do exist but they're the exception () not the rule.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> What's wrong with mario sunshine?


Worse 3D Mario. I don’t know how it controls like a bag of greased upsevered foreskins and glitches that bad and galaxy manages to function despite all that game’s upside down gravity nonsense.

I suspect Mario sunshine fans don’t remember how bad it controls or they don’t know the game was built around the jet pack, it was there before Mario which is why I think he controls so bad without it. But they need to be sprayed in the face and told they’re wrong when they do it.

I mean:


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> It is shameful though.
> 
> Most modern anime is a disgrace and a slap to the face of the old-school highly detailed and hand crafted classics.
> 
> ...


have you tried watching some of the guilty gear series stories? They look like they're trying to make anime now, lol


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> have you tried watching some of the guilty gear series stories? They look like they're trying to make anime now, lol


Never heard o

WHAT THE BLOODY HELL IS THIS








...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Never heard o
> 
> WHAT THE BLOODY HELL IS THIS
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Never heard o
> 
> WHAT THE BLOODY HELL IS THIS
> 
> ...



He's standing still


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2022)

I don't know which is worse...

The whole messed up birth process he undoubtedly believes in.

The fact he's the most developed 5 year old I've seen since that JoJo show.

The fact he has an eye patch so he must have "given birth" too.

Or the fact he's 5 and must have "given birth".


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> I don't know which is worse...
> 
> The whole messed up birth process he undoubtedly believes in.
> 
> ...


the girl who was asking "did it hurt" is also around 5 years old and similarly clueless.

If it makes you feel better, his dad married his mom when she was 3 years old and she had a kid shortly after

She should be around 8-9 years old now


----------



## Imagine (Oct 27, 2022)

Because people are horrible.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> the girl who was asking "did it hurt" is also around 5 years old and similarly clueless.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, his dad married his mom when she was 3 years old and she had a kid shortly after
> 
> She should be around 8-9 years old now


Of course.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Of course.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 28, 2022)

Deep.


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Deep.


That's the mom


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> That's the mom


Not for long.


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Not for long.


There's also a guy who takes orphan girls and makes them part of his pirate crew


----------



## Karasu (Oct 28, 2022)

Why so horrible?

Cuz some people are horrible.

Just walk scroll right on past and keep on keeping on


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> There's also a guy who takes orphan girls and makes them part of his pirate crew


Ok I refuse to take any of this seriously anymore.


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Ok I refuse to take any of this seriously anymore.


It actually is a character though, his pirate "crew" is the jellyfish pirates and that mom character was one of them till she married that guys dad. 

Oh yeah in that clip there was actually a doctor in the room who didn't even react, lol


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> It actually is a character though, his pirate "crew" is the jellyfish pirates and that mom character was one of them till she married that guys dad.
> 
> Oh yeah in that clip there was actually a doctor in the room who didn't even react, lol


A normal day in Rural Japan, USA.


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> A normal day in Rural Japan, USA.


Oh Japanese people in this game are supposed to be a rarity and super powerful. Speaking of which, this is the guy in question when he thinks he found another little girl


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> Oh Japanese people in this game are supposed to be a rarity and super powerful. Speaking of which, this is the guy in question when he thinks he found another little girl


_another_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 30, 2022)

Owners of social media generate profit through ad and data sales. To increase your interaction with ads and data they can collect, they have to extend your engagement with the media as much as possible; keep you swiping up, commenting, liking, etc. 

Their algorithms have been tweaked to keep the the stuff you like passing your feed, but also stuff that provokes outrage--provokes response from you. 

This not only keeps you engaged, but gives their analytics more information about you. Information that can be sold to... people that want to sell stuff to you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2022)

Sunrider said:


> Owners of social media generate profit through ad and data sales. To increase your interaction with ads and data they can collect, they have to extend your engagement with the media as much as possible; keep you swiping up, commenting, liking, etc.
> 
> Their algorithms have been tweaked to keep the the stuff you like passing your feed,* but also stuff that provokes outrage--provokes response from you.*
> 
> This not only keeps you engaged, but gives their analytics more information about you. Information that can be sold to... people that want to sell stuff to you.


See, this is why I have the words "May the Fourth be with you" and "Kingdom Hearts" blocked on Twitter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 30, 2022)

This world is fundamentally doomed and the dysfunction of social media is an expression of that. Each of us is aware that the sword of Damocles hangs over the world. The fear of nuclear annihilation never truly went away, it was sublimated into the social unconscious. Climate change. Microplastics. Urban cancers growing around the globe. We have no answers to any of these things because we are not capable of asking the right questions. The number must go up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2022)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> This world is fundamentally doomed and the dysfunction of social media is an expression of that. Each of us is aware that the sword of Damocles hangs over the world. The fear of nuclear annihilation never truly went away, it was sublimated into the social unconscious. Climate change. Microplastics. Urban cancers growing around the globe. We have no answers to any of these things because we are not capable of asking the right questions. The number must go up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 30, 2022)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> This world is fundamentally doomed and the dysfunction of social media is an expression of that. Each of us is aware that the sword of Damocles hangs over the world. The fear of nuclear annihilation never truly went away, it was sublimated into the social unconscious. Climate change. Microplastics. Urban cancers growing around the globe. We have no answers to any of these things because we are not capable of asking the right questions. The number must go up.


My sincere apologies


----------

